# Bailies coffees



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

This is a Northern Irish company with a very browsable website. I can't remember how I came across them, but I put together an order and was about to complete when I came to my senses and realised that filling the house with more coffee wouldn't go down well, and I closed the browser.

A day or two later I received an email asking if my failure to complete the order was due to problems with the system, as it is a new site. I replied with an explanation, and promised to use them in the future.

About two weeks later, I'd polished off most of what was in the house and so ordered four bags, Puccini, Sweet Wonders, Silvio and Tiamo.

Now, the names give an indication of what to expect, and under normal circumstances would set alarm bells ringing, as 'Italian' seems to be a code word for 'crammed with as much Robusta as I can get away with'.

Indeed, two of these blends do contain robusta (I believe, but am not certain), those being Sweet Wonders and Tiamo. I have only had one shot of Tiamo, but I've had a play with Sweet Wonders and I'd say there is robusta in there but it doesn't detract from what else is in there. Get it right, especially when pulled as a ristretto, and it is indeed very sweet. No sugar needed. Really liked it, its a good solid satisfying espresso, but not earth-shatteringly unique.

Puccini seems to be better all round quality and has a harder edge. I can't remember the bean colour but I remember the taste and I'd say it was dark, but not very dark. Dusky with some liqueur qualities.

The third of the four that I have given a decent try is the Silvio. A bit softer than the Puccini, and the most well-rounded of the blends. Great as espresso or in milk.

Interestingly, when the package arrived, all four bags had roast dates on, but two of them had been roasted five weeks previously. Really, in the current market I think this is unsatisfactory and a bit of a throwback to bags of stale italian beans which have lost all their subtleties. In fairness, I placed my order a week or two after the Christmas period which may have a bearing on their stock rotation.

I emailed Brigid and explained that I was a little disconcerted. I got an immediate response with a promise that this wouldn't happen again and a freebie to be thrown in with my next order.

I will order again, and if you like the softer and sweeter styles of espresso, rather than a cup of rancid cherries and black currants, then these may be worth a try.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

What's the postage time like from Ireland? There are some ecommerce sites that have that as a feature, being able to email the "aborted checkout" customer. Why lose a possible sale eh! Like the ploy of having a freebie with your next order - might have to remember that









I'm afraid my coffee would probably be in the compost at 5 weeks. I know there can sometimes be the odd bit left over from a big batch, but that's why I have my "Cleanskin".


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I've deleted the order email but I think the postage was about a fiver. If I recall correctly, the postage charge was actually less than the stamp on the box.

Yes, I was a bit surprised by the old stock coming through, but then just assumed that they might be of the old school that don't value freshness. I was even more surprised by the response of "it'll never happen again" which suggests it was either a cock up, or my comment has caused them to rethink their approach.

I didn't go fishing for freebies when I complained (and my complaint was couched in fairly gentle terms), I just genuinely wanted to know what their SOP is.

By the way Ron, I'm still up for trying your darker Arabicadabra, but if you're up for sending a sample, allow me to cover p&p this time


----------



## Caol ila (Jan 11, 2012)

I started a 6 week subscription with them just before Christmas, I think they usually despatch on the Wednesday and its next day delivery for most people in the UK. I am living in the south of Ireland though and although I got a delivery today from them, it has been arriving on a Monday morning. I have been happy so far.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Unless my maths is bad, the subscription seems very expensive, or at least the postage isn't free as stated.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> ...
> 
> By the way Ron, I'm still up for trying your darker Arabicadabra, but if you're up for sending a sample, allow me to cover p&p this time


The coffee is now on sale to forum members. Checkout can't be done on the website, but via PM and PayPal. I have a little left that was roasted on Saturday, but you may want to wait for another batch. Just let me know when you want some.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok will do. I'd better chomp my way through this lot first then I'll have a few bags from you please


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I've ended up not using the Tiamo. The beans had a solvent smell to them that came out in the coffee. The only think I can put this down to is nasty robusta.

The Silvio was nice, and so was the Puccini but it has a harder bite to it.


----------

